# RIP Gracie



## gracie83 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am so upset right now she has been dead for three hours and I am still sobbing. The worst part is usually when I feel this sad I would go to and get Gracie to cheer me up. I just cannot settle to go to sleep. The last thing i did with her was an hour long stroking session on my bed only four hours ago it does not seem real. Everything was going normally Gracie went outside to do her business before bed time and 10 mins later our front door was being banged by a couple out on a walk asking if we had a black cat. And there she was lying on the pavement just outside my house. I am so shocked it is unreal. She was only a baby only 1 and a half. We had only had her for 7 months. God I miss her already.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, how terrible! I am so sorry. I really to think that while euthanasia is so hard for us to decide, it is worse when our kitties leave us with no warning or time to prepare our hearts.
Hugs and purrs to you,
Heidi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am so very sorry.  I know what a terrible shock this has been for you. I pray that your pain will be eased. She was much too young. God bless and comfort you during this time. Know that little Gracie is well and is surrounded by pure love.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm so incredibly sorry to hear about your loss. Take comfort in that she knew how completely loved she was.  Take care


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Poor Gracie! I'm so sorry.


----------



## gracie83 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you for your comments. The shock has gone now but the sadness is still there. It is so strange not hearing her demanding shouts if you leave a door shut by accident! I am going to make a small feature of her favourite mousing spot in the garden this weekend. She was too young but I don't regret the 7 months we had for one second.


----------



## gracie83 (Jul 31, 2007)

As we found her on the pavement we assume she was hit by a car but there was no damage to her at all no scuffed claws, no blood nothing. She looked like she was just lying on her side having a sleep. There may have been something wrong with her internally but whatever it was it thankfully appeared to have been over very fast because she didn't look as if she had been in any distress.

Here is a pic of her:


----------

